

Office space in NYC - chris_dickson

Dear Hacker News community,<p>I recently co-founded a tech startup in NYC. My co-founder and I just rented some great space in soho and we're looking to turn it into a vibrant, thriving startup hub. Sorry if this is ad-like, but I feel like the benefit of this place to startups in New York outweighs the spaminess of the submission.<p>The space is an entire fully furnished loft that is currently divided up into bays that can easily fit 3 to 4 people each. The price is $875 for each 150 (actual) sq ft. bay. I've been looking around at prices for desk space in the city, and this package is definitely one of the best deals in NY. Great for startups because of the month to month lease and all inclusive amenities. My co-founder and I will also be working out of the space. Here are the details:<p>-Exact location is 447 Broadway (Broadway and Grand) in soho (supposedly "Silicon Alley") which is extremely close to the 1, 6, N, R, Q, W, J, M, Z subways
-Each bay is 150 (actual) sq feet and are $875 each. There are two smaller bays at half of a full bay ($437.50)
-Month to month lease. You would need to pay 1st and last month up front with 1 month security
-Really cool soho loft with a great vibe, 16 ft. ceilings, 2 bathrooms, elevator access
-All utilities (including free internet) included, free use of communal conference room
-Great deli right down stairs that has everything, and great food close by (chinatown and little italy)
-24 hour access
-Free cleaning and trash removal 3 times per week
-Use of kitchen with sink, microwave, fridge, tea/coffee<p>I think the benefits of this place go beyond the cost if we can fill it up with tech startups... it would have a great motivating community aspect that everyone would benefit from.<p>Please get in touch if interested and tell your friends!<p>Chris Dickson
dickson@atmanetworks.com
======
joshklein
There are some other similar options for startups that have impressive price
points & amenities.

From my research, there is:

Green Desk in DUMBO - <http://www.green-desk.com/> Great for environmentally
conscious startups, and awesome office environment and amenities.

Sunshine Suites in Tribeca and Noho - <http://sunshineny.com/> Mixes techies
with non-technology startups. Big networking opportunities.

TechSpace in Chelsea, Union Sq., and West Village - <http://www.techspace.com>
The pricey option, but I think they've been around for awhile.

And then there are other options like co-working (for a price, or for free
like at Jelly - <http://wiki.workatjelly.com/JellyInNYC>), which is much less
expensive, trading your services for desk space at a random company, or
searching craigslist for open desks.

I have no experience with any of these choices (except I've been to a few
Jelly coworking meetups). I spend my time at the fine New York Public Library
system, punching away at the keys on my laptop.

~~~
lkrubner
Sunshine Suites is a lot more cramped. Have you been in there? The place is
set of cubicles set up with portable 5 foot tall "walls". You and a friend can
get 2 adjoining desks for $800 a month, and that might be perfect for what you
need. But you need to deal with the noise of the communal space.

~~~
kbrower
Agreed. Sunshine Suites is cramped(but most the cubes are empty) unless you
work with garyv in the back.

------
omgsean
What are the rules RE: living in the space?

~~~
chris_dickson
I think it's zoned as commercial so I think that means you can't live in it.
Also there are no showers, so that might not be great for your personal life

------
kortina
In a more informal vein, I just got some space in Soho and am looking to host
a semi-regular hackathon. I have done these in Philly in the past, and it has
worked as follows. A bunch of people get together for a full day on the
weekend, enter with a goal of accomplishing a side project (either a small new
project or a piece of a larger project), and we all work from early morning
til late night, then get some good food and drink afterwords. At previous
hackathons I've gotten iPhone apps and simple web apps built, and they have
been great fun. Sometimes it's just motivating to be around a bunch of people
who are working something out of passion for creating, and this is a good way
to harness that vibe. Get in touch with me if you're in NYC and interested in
this sort of thing: @kortina on twitter or the same on gmail.

~~~
chris_dickson
Yeah we'd love to something like this. We have set our own personal hackathon
weekends to get little unrelated side projects done, but the more the merrier!
And we're in soho

------
barredo
Let me add direct Gmaps link
[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=447+Broadway,+nyc&ie=UTF8&ll=40.720323,-74.000996&spn=0.00158,0.002253&t=h&z=19)
:-)

------
ApolloRising
Something you may want to consider, I worked at an Ad Agency in NYC and they
rented out some of their desks and stuff cheap to startup. A lot of NYC
companies will cut you a great deal because they don't need all the space, you
cost them nothing, we even hosted their dev servers on site since we had a
pretty decent connect. (they may have paid for some of the connect since we
did have to firewall them off from our local lan segment).

Call around anywhere you can think of that may have extra space like say the
financial companies etc. You would be surprised at what having some good
product people and tech guys around can do for a business, they may even swap
consulting for space.

------
grinich
Photos would really help to sell this.

~~~
chris_dickson
You are completely right, can't believe I forgot. I used Posterous, here's the
url:

<http://chris-kv7gn.posterous.com/>

------
jasonzdc
We just took space at <http://www.42west24.com/>

Month-to-month, space is great and not super crowded

------
datums
Nice area for sure. So are the bays not secured by actual walls ? From the
pics , it looks like a lot more than 150 sq ft.

~~~
chris_dickson
I know, it feels like more as well, but I guess we're used to people
exaggerating in NYC. It also might be the open nature of the office

------
wizard_2
Sounds good but a little pricey even for Manhattan.

~~~
chris_dickson
I put 150 sq feet just to be completely honest and accurate, and that is
actually the exact square footage of each space. If I did it like other
listings and included the huge common areas, I could list it as 315 sq feet,
but that just seemed lame to me. If you're at all interested I would suggest
taking a look because it's got a great unique open feel to it and the text
description doesn't do it much justice. If the price is the problem, I'd love
to know where you would care. Thanks, Chris

